# Apple cider vineger does what?



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I heard that apple cider vinegar is supposed to help increase the chances of getting doe kids from pregnant does. :scratch: Something about making the female "swimmers" stronger for lack of a better term. Does it seem to work? I'll give it a try if it does. Someone on one of the yahoo groups said they had 60% doe kids since they started using it. Some else said it was also good for reducing risks of UC in bucks and wethers! Hmm, wonder if you gave it to a buck it would make all the sperm more potent, male and female? :chin: 

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not sure about that (sorta rings like an old wive's tale) but I DO know it is extremely healthy for them. Only issue is that we stopped using it because they didn't drink as much when we add it to their water. Maybe drenching them with it would be an option. Just dilute it, because I know from experience the stuff tastes nasty XD


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well we have been using ACV for almost a 1 1/2 years on and off. 

It greatly reduces the algae out of the water . Without it buckets are overrun with yucky green in only a few days... With it it's almost nonexistent.

I've heard it's a natural way to reduce coccida load... I use it in our chicken water and have not had a problem with coccida in young chicks that are starting to free range.

I used it last year all the time in hopes to "get more does"... LOL We had a total off 7 bucks and 2 does.... *Fail* 

I've heard it helps reduce the risk of UC... I use it in the bucks water... No idea if it really works but it keeps the water cleaner.... I wouldn't rely on it. 

We use it but we give the animals breaks from it.. Sometimes I use it for 2-3 months straight and then I don't buy it for a few weeks. I use it more then I don't use it because I hate how fast our water turns green.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Hmm...so its good for them and I should use it...and if the doe kid thing is really true, that's just a bonus to their good health. That probably how I should look at it. Anyone else know about the doe kid theory?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Naa, its an old wives tale. We use it though. It seems like flies arent quite as bad.
Funky build up in water buckets/tubs can happen within a couple a days. Scrub those babies with a good stiff brush out at least once a week, ACV or no.


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

I've used ACV over the past few years and I agree -- keeps the waters cleaner longer, helps stave off UC, and I see a better coat on many. If they don't want to drink as much water, add it just a little bit at a time, increasing the amount each week. I don't really measure, just eyeball it. Maybe a 'glug' or two depending on the size of the bucket.

I honestly think there's *some* stock in the wives' tale. I did see an increase in doe to buck ratio with my kiddings when I added ACV to the waters. BUT it is said that you need to add it a few months before breeding to get the desired affect, as it changes the body's pH over time to make it less friendly to the boys. Does it work though? Not sure. I will say that this last kidding season I did let myself lapse in adding the ACV, and I ended up with a heavier buck ratio. I do know other breeders that swear by ACV for getting more does in a season. But you have to start before breeding.

I say give it a whirl. The ACV has its own benefits and if you do end up with more does, you can either chalk it up to luck of the draw or go with the wives' tale


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I use it as the sole UC preventive for my bucks and wether. Never had UC.
Some people say it increases percent of doelings if you give it to the does at breeding time (some say give it to the bucks). I gave it to my does last year and got 50% of each. I'm going to increase the bucks' amount this year and see what happens.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The only thing I have heard, as long as its unfiltered is that its good to keep worm count down. I dont know if thats true or not since I cant find the stuff!!!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Apple cider vinegar can be found at every grocery store. It should be in the same location as the regular distilled vinegar.


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

I get my ACV from Walmart when I don't have the time to get to a health food store like Sprouts -- Sprouts has a brand called Braggs (I think) that's unfiltered and really high quality


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We get the unfiltered too. More good stuff in it.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Naa, its an old wives tale.


Actually, it's mostly true. ACV alters the animal's pH system and increases the chance of getting female offspring by 89%. The trick is doing the right amount. Breeders who really want to get females usually do a douche on the doe right before putting her in with the buck. That's what is really going to do the trick. Giving it to them internally via their water will help some, but it's such a low amount that it's not a sure-fire method. You need a strong dose and right before they see the buck.

I have yet to see if giving the buck ACV will alter what he'll throw, but yes it will decrease the chances of UC.


----------



## RedLotusNigerians (Dec 13, 2011)

That's an interesting method, Caitlyn; I hadn't heard of douching with ACV to change the vaginal pH outright. I love reading these things


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Very good to know. Have you done it before? How much should you use?


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Hehe he,This is getting wild ladies:laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Jodi_berg said:


> Hehe he,This is getting wild ladies:laugh:


Just a tad extreme


----------

